# Christmas Eve short ribs



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 2, 2019)

Well I did some pretty nice short ribs for Christmas Eve for 50 hours in the sv and they managed to get over shadowed by the rest of the meal. Not too many times that happens.... 

Ever have a 50 hour short rib? If you haven’t your missing out! I’ve done them 36, 50, and 72 hours now. 








Here’s the short ribs all seared up, seasoned, and sealed. Just begging to go swimming! Some of these were monsters. All from my buddies cows.






Hooper the super champion, Wonder Dog waiting around with my dads dog wondering why on earth short ribs take so long.







Tray of summer sausage and smoked cheese for appetizers. 

Had a cranberry/cheddar i smoked in 2016 sitting around and figured it would be good for Christmas Eve. Was  actually pretty good. 







Old fashion time. Pregame tune up before heading over to our friends with the ribs. 

I had maybe one too many of these this night...






Out of the bath after 50 hours. These things were falling apart. 







Into a pan, seasoned & sauced again and under the broiler. Some of the best short ribs I’ve ever made no doubt. I Ate one. 







And here’s the reason the short ribs were over shadowed.... 







Here’s the other reasons. Buddy put on a heck of a spread. This is after we cooked the first half of the tray.







Of the three families that got together for Christmas Eve none of the husbands made plates. We all ate as we were cooking at the stove. 







Everything from the scallops to the crab legs were enormous. 







The best pictures are the ones if food I didn’t have to cook. It’s rare I’m not the cook so being over shadowed every now and again is ok by me. 

Went home around 9pm as the kids wanted to get to bed to wait for Santa. I must not have a very good guy this year as he didn’t leave me anything. I know he came though cause he left a nice spread for Team Wonder Dog. 







Some bumpers, Dokkens, collars, and yeti dog bowls. Guess the dogs were better than me this last year. 







Holidays were not a total bust for me as makers mark sent me a nice pair of socks this Christmas. Perks of  being an ambassador! 



I hope y’all had a great Christmas, and holiday season! 

Scott


----------



## old sarge (Jan 2, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks sarge!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 2, 2019)

I forgot to ask:  Did you fill the pups bowls with bones and scraps?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 2, 2019)

Just a bit sarge. I left most of the leftovers at my buddies house. But in general the dogs eat whatever I’m eating. 

Spoiled


----------



## dcecil (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks delicious, probably going to have to invest in the S V this year.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks.

You’ll enjoy a sv for sure!!

Scott


----------



## disco (Jan 2, 2019)

Righteous ribs and a super meal! Big like!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 2, 2019)

Appreciate it disco! Always great to be the one not doing all the cooking!

Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks amazing Scott!

Awesome you get together with a few families! Hrm....well I suspect the 'didn't behave well' relates to consumption of Maker's Mark ;)


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice looking spread. Jealousy is setting in. 

Point for sure.
Chris 

I have to ask Yeti dog bowls? Are they insulated?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 2, 2019)

Lol Tom!! Probably correct. 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 2, 2019)

No it’s not insulated Chris. Just a big, thick, stainless steel bowl.

Scott


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2019)

Wow that is a fantastic looking holiday meal!!
Nicely done on the ribs!
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks al!

I was pretty happy with everything. Be nice to eat like that regularly!

Scott


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 9, 2019)

HBR, I just saw this post ,that was an awesome meal you folks put on ! like


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks crazy!

It was the best meal I’ve had in a long time and we eat relatively well around here. 

Scott


----------

